# Ancient Orange Melomel



## Steve in KC (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm posting a link to an 'authorized' copy of this recipe since I do not technically have permission to post it here.


http://www.gotmead.com/smf/index.php?topic=600.0


Follow the directions to a 'T' and you'll have a very good, fast mead.


My avatar is a pic of the orange on the left and blueberry on the right.*Edited by: Steve in KC *


----------



## geocorn (Nov 8, 2005)

Thanks for the link. This forum is sponsored by me, but its main purpose is to promote the hobby, so feel free to post links to relevant info at any time.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 9, 2005)

Steve:


If you remember I posted on the other board how good your bluebeery looked so I had to do it. I made the Bluberry mead, a Rasberry/blackberry, and 3 gallons of Orange.


Remind me to post pictures of my Kitchen ceiling and walls







Needless to say, I racked the berries off the juice!


----------



## Waldo (Nov 11, 2005)

You are remided Jobe.........What happened?


----------



## Waldo (Nov 24, 2005)

So I am at Wal-Mart at 3am this morning picking up a few last minute items for Kathy for our Thanksgiving feast and I spot the oranges and the recipe for Joe Mattioli's Mead comes to mind. Yep, got me an orange, the rest of the ingrediants I needed to make a batch and she is now perking away nicely.


----------



## masta (Nov 24, 2005)

Cool...you know you have it bad when shopping you are thinking about the next batch of wine or mead!






I did the same thing last week whenI saw my mom-in-law had two nice pumpkins on her porch and guess what......they came home today after dinner and will be made into a "Pumpkin Pie Mead" this weekend!


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 25, 2005)

Looking good, Waldo. Festive colors for the season. Be careful if you take a taste, it's mighty sweet in the beginning!


----------



## Waldo (Nov 25, 2005)

I have it bad Masta. I cannot go anywhere or do anything that I am not thinking of making wine. 


You are right on PWP. It was very sweet before I pitched the yeast.


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 27, 2005)

My Ancient Orange Mead is history. I made a gallon and as soon as I opened the first bottle, the other 4 were emptied right along with it.


You will really like it...







Ramona


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 27, 2005)

As I was just typing this post I looked up and.........there it was staring at me.















Then I picked up a newpaper to swat it and needless to say if you don't get them the first time they run like hell and now it is loose in here somwhere






Everything is bigger in Texas!!!!*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## bilbo-in-maine (Nov 28, 2005)

Computer got a bug?


----------



## peterCooper (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm so glad it happens to you too. 
Lived most of my younger days in England. Finding a bug in your house was 
a sign you weren't cleaning enough.
Here in Texas, it seems to be a sign that you live in Texas. Every time the 
weather changes those little buggers decide to come and stay, like relatives 
or something.
I have a bunch of pecan trees in the back yard, The really big ones hide in 
the trees and drop on you when you're not expecting it. Anyone ever done a 
pecan wine?


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 30, 2005)

Yea Peter,


Those wood roaches freak me out. I was scared to take the picture because they have a way of attacking you.....especially your head!!!


I had the door open and it was warm and muggy Sunday so I'm sure they were out in force. I ususually have a can of hairspray to spray enough to slow them down then follow up with a good wack from a shoe but he got away from me........you know how these Tx critters are......LOL


----------



## rgecaprock (Nov 30, 2005)

When my sister lived here she had a house that had the wood bark chip mulch around the outside and the roaches just love them. When I would go to visit I got attacked everytime. So I wouldn't go over unless I could call ahead and have her open the door wide open when I drove upthen I would run from the car into her house as fast as I could.


I'm not afraid of much of anything but I just don't like being surprised by a giant bug!!!!!


Ramona


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 25, 2006)

Hi, quick question on this mead recipe for you experienced mead makers.





I have made this mead once, the way it was written, but honestly, I didn't like the orange rind in it. I hate orange rind in general.





So, I would like to substitute the orange/"rind and all" with "real" ingredients. Acid/acid blend and ???





What could you suggest?








BTW, gross looking bug, but when we used to go on vacation in the Caribbean (often when I was younger), it was a daily part of life. Those and lizards were a lot to get used to, but you sort of get used to them after a few weeks. I just wish they weren't that ugly. 





M.


----------



## masta (Jan 25, 2006)

MedPretzel said:


> Hi, quick question on this mead recipe for you experienced mead makers.I have made this mead once, the way it was written, but honestly, I didn't like the orange rind in it. I hate orange rind in general.So, I would like to substitute the orange/"rind and all" with "real" ingredients. Acid/acid blend and ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Fresh squeezed orange juice!*


----------



## MedPretzel (Jan 25, 2006)

a cup?


come on!!! help a dyin' woman out here!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 26, 2006)

1 cup of fresh squeezed juicewith 1/2tsp citric acid dissolved in it


----------

